
“Go for a Google” - that_man_codes
http://www.goforagoogle.com
======
cvaidya86
So this simply googles stuff for you?

~~~
microwavecamera
That's what it seems like to me. Am I missing something?

Edit: That's all it does. Check out the source. It's a form that submits to
Google Search.

    
    
      <form method="get" action="https://www.google.com/search">
          <input type="text" name="q" size="31" value="" placeholder="E.g. Growth Hacking...">
          <input type="submit" name="submit" value="WTF is it?">
      </form>

